# My Lacy Chevron - Amish afghan -- JP



## Juneperk

This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek. 
Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16

Oh that is beautiful. Love the colours.


----------



## Condia

Very pretty, I love the colors too. Wish I had a lake to sit by, lol


----------



## bettyirene

JP - You never cease to amaze me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelina Camille

Very nice  enjoy your day


----------



## mollyannhad

oh that is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## LadyBecket

The view is gorgeous!!! And your afghan is coming along beautifully!! I love the design and the colors you chose!!


----------



## Juneperk

bettyirene said:


> JP - You never cease to amaze me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank all and bettyirene, it's nothing special. It's the same color's that Mary on Amish used. Loved her colors too. Looked like she had one in shades of greens and white and black. So pretty. It's on tonight at 10 on TLC. May not see her afghan's again. I hope we do.


----------



## clearwater

nice colors, beautiful lake scenery!


----------



## Damama

That is beautiful! No great surprise there as you make the most beautiful afghans ever! Hugs


----------



## PatDan

Beautiful! I love the colors and especially love the lake!!!


----------



## tintin63

Juneperk said:


> This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek.
> Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


Another lovely afghan:-D I hope one day to produce one as good. I love all your afghans (and you GTGrands too, you have a beautiful family)


----------



## Juneperk

PatDan said:


> Beautiful! I love the colors and especially love the lake!!!


 Thanks PatDan, Nice breeze today. Was in the 80's.


----------



## guiding light

WOW! A gorgeous afghan in progress and a wonderful lake view for inspiration. You are truly blessed.


----------



## Juneperk

tintin63 said:


> Another lovely afghan:-D I hope one day to produce one as good. I love all your afghans (and you GTGrands too, you have a beautiful family)


tintin63, if you can crochet, you can do this. 2 of my Ggrands are headed here from Fl tomorrow. One turned 8 and will have a b/party for her. She's the one I had the ripple afghan for, in bright pink and black and white. She loves zebra's.


----------



## nitcronut

Juneperk: Beautiful afghan. I saw Mary's as well. A post a couple items back today, the Q came up on the width of an afghan. Just as a point of interest how wide is yours? I make mine routinely about 60" wide and about 72" long, give or take an inch to keep in the pattern. I like mine to cover a person. How do you feel about the size? :?:


----------



## nitcronut

Sorry, another double post. This makes about 3 or 4 in the last week. Dont know whats the matter with me.


----------



## bettyirene

Juneperk said:


> Thank all and bettyirene, it's nothing special. It's the same color's that Mary on Amish used. Loved her colors too. Looked like she had one in shades of greens and white and black. So pretty. It's on tonight at 10 on TLC. May not see her afghan's again. I hope we do.


I drool every time I see your work - I can't crochet and just dream...love ALL YOUR STUFF.


----------



## Juneperk

bettyirene said:


> I drool every time I see your work - I can't crochet and just dream...love ALL YOUR STUFF.


If you were here bettyirene, I'd teach you.


----------



## Luckylady7929

Can someone tell me the name of the program your talking about. Amish. Btw. You colors are beautiful


----------



## Juneperk

nitcronut said:


> Juneperk: Beautiful afghan. I saw Mary's as well. A post a couple items back today, the Q came up on the width of an afghan. Just as a point of interest how wide is yours? I make mine routinely about 60" wide and about 72" long, give or take an inch to keep in the pattern. I like mine to cover a person. How do you feel about the size? :?:


Mine measures across 56". I like mine wide too. The length will be to cover over the toes and up over the shoulder's.


----------



## Sherry1

Love the black...it just sets off the other colors so beautifully.


----------



## Juneperk

Sherry1 said:


> Love the black...it just sets off the other colors so beautifully.


Good thing it's only 2 rows of black per pattern.


----------



## bettyirene

Juneperk said:


> If you were here bettyirene, I'd teach you.


Thank you JP - you're sweet.


----------



## cableaway

Very pretty


----------



## no1girl

I'm sure June. you were born with a crochet hook in your hand!


----------



## Juneperk

cakes said:


> I'm sure June. you were born with a crochet hook in your hand!


 I didn't learn until the age of 27.


----------



## Jenval

So pretty love the colours.


----------



## moonriver

Another lovely one in progress......it will be a beauty


----------



## Naneast

Lovely afghan! :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

Let's call it my PHD,, "project half done". Well almost half done.


----------



## amudaus

Beautiful work.


----------



## no1girl

Juneperk said:


> I didn't learn until the age of 27.


that is about when I did too. My darling aunt pearl taught me, over the telephone.
we did make a cotton doiley at school...........we would have been better off learning on a granny square. I still never use cotton. cannot get the tension correct. Far too loose.


----------



## Juneperk

cakes said:


> that is about when I did too. My darling aunt pearl taught me, over the telephone.
> we did make a cotton doiley at school...........we would have been better off learning on a granny square. I still never use cotton. cannot get the tension correct. Far too loose.


My mom tried teaching me with the fine stuff around hankies. Ended up that my classmate taught me. She sat me down right beside her with a hook in my hands and I did as she did. A step at a time.


----------



## kiwiannie

Absolutely beautiful,magnificent pattern and colours.


----------



## no1girl

Juneperk said:


> My mom tried teaching me with the fine stuff around hankies. Ended up that my classmate taught me. She sat me down right beside her with a hook in my hands and I did as she did. A step at a time.


I do not need fine things now.....but a rug is a forever friend!


----------



## tvarnas

June that is so pretty. Now I have to go find the original discussion. (I think I bookmarked it.)


----------



## RosD

That is gorgeous. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## SharonT

That is beautiful! Could you share the pattern source?


----------



## redquilter

Oh that's beautiful. Off to a great start.


----------



## bettyirene

Juneperk said:


> I didn't learn until the age of 27.


What - just six months ago...lol!!


----------



## Linheln

Hi June, That is going to be another amazing project. Its gorgeous so far.


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely! Reminds me of bargello!


----------



## Juneperk

SharonT said:


> That is beautiful! Could you share the pattern source?


 Go to internet and type in Lacy Chevron.


----------



## Juneperk

bettyirene said:


> What - just six months ago...lol!!


You are so good with figuring. hehehehehe


----------



## Katsch

Nice, love lake living


----------



## Juneperk

bettyirene said:


> What - just six months ago...lol!!


Turn that 27 around.


----------



## Lolly12

Oh, it's very pretty. Reminds me of ferns. I will have to make this oneday. Love your colours. :-D :-D


----------



## Juneperk

Lolly12 said:


> Oh, it's very pretty. Reminds me of ferns. I will have to make this oneday. Love your colours. :-D :-D


My daughter wants to make one too. I may have to help her until she gets it in her head, like I had to.


----------



## no1girl

June I have purchased the pattern......is worsted weight what we call 8 ply????


----------



## no1girl

SharonT said:


> That is beautiful! Could you share the pattern source?


type in Lacy Chevron I found it easily. $5. to buy.


----------



## arlenecc

It looks like ice crystals!! Beautiful!!


----------



## paljoey46

Love your work. A lovely place to crochet.


----------



## CraftyKaz

It is going to look amazing. I love the pattern - is it one you can share please - Sorry ignore me I have just found it online. What a wonderful place to sit and relax and crochet or knit
Many thanks
Kaz


----------



## no1girl

CraftyKaz said:


> It is going to look amazing. I love the pattern - is it one you can share please.
> Many thanks
> Kaz


It has to be purchased. Just type in Lacy Chevron...it is about 5 dollars US


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds

Love the afghan . Also I envy your lake view. Chop Suey! yum! Would you share the pattern and recipe?


----------



## sjosie

so beautiful, love the colors. Envisioning one in wines, Do you have the exact website where you found this pattern that you were looking for?


----------



## no1girl

sjosie said:


> so beautiful, love the colors. Envisioning one in wines, Do you have the exact website where you found this pattern that you were looking for?


I found it easily by Googling Lacey Chevron Afghan. it costs around $5 US


----------



## Revita

Juneperk...lovely...have not got around to doing this one but I played around with until I for it right. It confused me at first but I did figure it out! Lovethe colors!


----------



## Deenasan

Couldn't keep my eyes off the background, LOL!
What a lovely afghan!!


----------



## kathleenTC

Lovely!!! Coming along very nicely!!!


----------



## karenh

Beautiful! I enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## Grammy03

Do you have a link for the pattern? Ty! This is gorgeous &#128519;


----------



## Juneperk

cakes said:


> June I have purchased the pattern......is worsted weight what we call 8 ply????


yes


----------



## Juneperk

karenh said:


> Beautiful! I enjoy seeing your work.


Just type in Lacy Chevron on the internet.


----------



## SharonDuv

That is looking lovely............I can tell I'm going to have to buy that pattern and make one.


----------



## Juneperk

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> Love the afghan . Also I envy your lake view. Chop Suey! yum! Would you share the pattern and recipe?


 Chop Suey - of June's
Brown the ground turkey with chopped onions
After turkey is brown, add 1/2 cup chopped green peppers, 
1 to 2 stalks of chopped celery, 4 gloves of minced garlic, add 1/2 t. dried 
crushed red peppers , ( or more)
1 Teas. Italian seasoning, ( optional )
1/2 teas of crushed fennel , ( optional) ( I use a coffee grinder to crush , it releases the oils
and it makes the chop suey tastes like you have sausage in it )
Cook for about 5 mins then add 2 cans of CLASSIC pear tomatoes with basil. 
Simmer for 1/2 hr. 
Cook macaroni and serve ( 2 1/2 cups macaroni makes 6 to 7 servings )


----------



## Sunny Days

Beautiful afghan! Such a beautiful place to be crocheting...enjoy it!


----------



## tweeter

that is very pretty and nice colors


----------



## SharonT

Juneperk said:


> Go to internet and type in Lacy Chevron.


Thank you!


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Just beautiful!


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Could you please tell me where to get the pattern? I really love it. Nevermind! I found it!!


----------



## Sandiego

Your afghan is gorgeous! I love the different shades of blue and the white adds a nice touch too. Nice you can relax and have fun at the lake. Enjoy! ;0)


----------



## Juneperk

simplyelizabeth said:


> Could you please tell me where to get the pattern? I really love it.


Go to internet and type in Lacy Chevron.


----------



## lilfawn83

Juneperk said:


> This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek.
> Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


Wow !! This is beautiful.. 
Where do you find your patterns ??


----------



## Juneperk

lilfawn83 said:


> Wow !! This is beautiful..
> Where do you find your patterns ??


I was given some from a elderly lady here at home and most on the internet.


----------



## Juneperk

lilfawn83 said:


> Wow !! This is beautiful..
> Where do you find your patterns ??[/quote


----------



## Strickliese

Love the pattern - your afghan looks great so far. - enjoy the lake.


----------



## debbieb

I found it on Ravelry. Here is the link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## CBratt

Just beautiful!


----------



## galaxycraft

Picture Only
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
In this booklet
*Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.* 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=leisure+arts+afghan+parade&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=afghan+parade

Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*

Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
Afghan Parade eBook - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html

Or the single e-pattern for $4.99 USD
Lacy Chevron ePattern - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## Sherriea

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## galaxycraft

Doing a great job Juneperk! :thumbup:


----------



## fourbyin

Amazingly beautiful! You have such unique designs and ideas. Love it of course because it's my colors lol


----------



## JoRae

Very pretty afghan. Colors are great and I like the lacy light look. Lovely view too. Lucky you.


----------



## Missfitz

Juneperk...Do you think this pattern is the same as Mountain Mist. ? You're unbelievably quick....Beautiful work. !!


----------



## abc123retired

Love that afghan!!! How are the bugs and black flies in your area? My daughter, who lives in Maine, cant go outside on account of them.


----------



## Munchn

I like it! I really like your porch and view.


----------



## galaxycraft

Missfitz said:


> Juneperk...Do you think this pattern is the same as Mountain Mist. ? You're unbelievably quick....Beautiful work. !!


No - Renamed Mountain Mist (Original Bernat Pattern Named Waverly Ripple Afghan #5495) Is Not The Same As Lacy Chevron.
From Lacy Chevron -- 
Row 1: 
Dc in 3rd chain from hook, ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs,
* T (2dc, ch2, 2dc) in next ch (Shell Made), ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs T,
2dc in next ch, skip next 2 chs, (2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs) twice,
Repeat from * 13 times more,
then repeat from T to T once,
dc in last 2 chs: ~~ 15 shells.
.....................................................................................................
From Mountain Mist 
1st row: (RS). 
1 dc in 4th ch from hook. Ch 1. Miss next ch. 
1 dc in next ch. Ch 1. Miss next ch. 3 dc in next ch. Ch 3. 3 dc in next ch. Ch 1. Miss next ch. 1 dc in next ch. Ch 1. Miss next ch. 
*(Yoh and draw up a loop in next ch. Yoh and draw through 2 loops on hook) 3 times. Yoh and draw through all 4 loops on hook  cluster made. 
Ch 1. Miss next ch. 1 dc in next ch. Ch 1. Miss next ch. 3 dc in next ch. Ch 3. 3 dc in next ch. Ch 1. Miss next ch. 1 dc in next ch. Ch 1. Miss next ch. 
Rep from * to last 2 ch. 1 dc in each of next 2 ch. Turn.


----------



## jbyers

Could you tell us where you found the pattern??????


----------



## FranVan

So beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## galaxycraft

jbyers said:


> Could you tell us where you found the pattern??????





galaxycraft said:


> Picture Only
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
> Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
> In this booklet
> *Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.*
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=leisure+arts+afghan+parade&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=afghan+parade
> 
> Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*
> 
> Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
> Afghan Parade eBook - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html
> 
> Or the single e-pattern for $4.99 USD
> Lacy Chevron ePattern - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## Pat lamb

If you google the information from the picture you can get a free pattern with lots of information. As always June your stuff is beautiful and I just love your lake soo peaceful looking


----------



## susanrs1

It's beautiful and I absolutely LOVE your colors. Blue & black - one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## Dolori

Juneperk said:


> This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek.
> Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


June, this is breathtaking . Excellent color combination as usual. Love it.
Dolori


----------



## rosemarya

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lndyf9

It's going to be beautiful, the colours look lovely together.


----------



## Kateydid

Beautiful afghan, beautiful scenery! What a perfect combination. Enjoy.


----------



## workwidow

Really love your work June, can't wait to see how it comes out. And to work by the lake wow!


----------



## Phyllis.Jamieson

JP. I love all the beautiful afghans you make. Wonder if you could tell me how to obtain the pattern? I looked on Raverly, but couldn't find it. Also love the pictures you take. Especially ones of the babies and their really cute expressions.My grand kids are all older. No GGC.hope fully some day . Have a good summer,( how could you not on that beautiful lake) Thank you,Phyllis from Mass.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Juneperk said:


> This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek.
> Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


June, Is this the afgahn from Mom's house in Return to Amish? It looks like it to me. Anyway, I think it's SO pretty.

:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

* People You Can Get The Pattern Here .... *


galaxycraft said:


> Picture Only
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
> Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
> In this booklet
> *Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.*
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=leisure+arts+afghan+parade&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=afghan+parade
> 
> Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*
> 
> Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
> *Afghan Parade eBook - Leisure Arts © 2013*
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html
> 
> Or the single e-pattern for $4.99 USD
> *Lacy Chevron ePattern - Leisure Arts © 2013*
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## balloch8

beautiful! But you always do beautiful things.


----------



## raelkcol

Your work changing colors is beautiful as is what you're making. I wished I was on the boat with you so I could learn how you do it. Being on the water is so relaxing. What more could you ask for?


----------



## lynnlassiter

beautiful design!


----------



## yarncrazy102

Gorgeous! What a great color combo! Keep us posted on your progress. :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B

Beautiful, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## jbyers

Thank U so much


----------



## Bulldog

June, your afghans are always so exquisite. You have such a talent in shading colors and your choices of color. Your work is impreccable. I am 68 and have been crocheting since I was knee high to a duckling but you are my inspiration.
I am watching the Return to Amish show. It is interesting and I watch for Mary's afghans. She needs to send us a news letter of the yarns and colors she uses! LOL!


----------



## fibermcgivver

Looks good, Juneperk! You are good with colors! It's a coincidence that I am working on an afghan with black and light blue! Looking forward to seeing the finished project! :thumbup:


----------



## tinykneecaps

This may be my favorite next to Reflections. The colors are perfect for the stitch. I have done afghans for all of my family (except one who is deciding on which one she wants). Guess I'll have to start working on some for my "friends", as a surprise of course, and "my choice". LOL


----------



## fstknitter

Really striking!!! The color combination with the pattern reminds me of a lake too!


----------



## poverbaugh

I googled Lacy Chevron and of course lots came up. Which one are you using. Ravelry ? and by whom?


----------



## Justine

Here it is for free:

http://stitcheryprojects.com/2011/12/07/lacy-v-stitch-ripple-afghan/


----------



## luree

Beautiful.


----------



## tat'sgran

Love this pattern..I saw the aphgan that Mary made on the latest show of the Amish the other day..you have the pattern here..it is beautiful..xo


----------



## nitcronut

Justine said:


> Here it is for free:
> 
> http://stitcheryprojects.com/2011/12/07/lacy-v-stitch-ripple-afghan/


Pretty but not the Amish pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## nitcronut

oops again


----------



## judybug52

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/67/1b/96/671b963f8118c64e66686f8eda0606a3.jpg

Is this the pattern? This is free on Pinterest.


----------



## galaxycraft

Justine said:


> Here it is for free:
> http://stitcheryprojects.com/2011/12/07/lacy-v-stitch-ripple-afghan/


That Is Not The Same Pattern.


----------



## galaxycraft

*People ---- I Have Supplied The Pattern Info Many Times.
But Here It Is Again.........*
Picture Only -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron

Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
In this booklet
*Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.* 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=leisure+arts+afghan+parade&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=afghan+parade

Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*

Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
Afghan Parade eBook - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html

Or the single e-pattern for $4.99 USD
Lacy Chevron ePattern - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## galaxycraft

judybug52 said:


> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/67/1b/96/671b963f8118c64e66686f8eda0606a3.jpg
> 
> Is this the pattern? This is free on Pinterest.


No. That Is A Completely Different One.


----------



## Revita

Bless you Galaxycraft...lol


----------



## galaxycraft

This all saddens me. 

All the requests for the pattern when the pattern information has already been given (Multiple Times).
All the posts asking -- "is this it?" - when they are not.

We should be cheering Juneperk on, not flooding the thread with inquiries.
Now when she comes back, she has to weed through all of this.


----------



## Gundi2

kmangal16 said:


> Oh that is beautiful. Love the colours.


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## judybug52

galaxycraft said:


> This all saddens me.
> 
> All the requests for the pattern when the pattern information has already been given (Multiple Times).
> All the posts asking -- "is this it?" - when they are not.
> 
> We should be cheering Juneperk on, not flooding the thread with inquiries.
> Now when she comes back, she has to weed through all of this.


Sorry I posted anything! Judy


----------



## crafterwantabe

June. Love love love... beautiful.... what type yarn you using? The colors just pop...mary


----------



## magpie21979

beautiful work love the colours you are using


----------



## mambo22

lovely


----------



## SharonT

bettyirene said:


> JP - You never cease to amaze me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen

Another beauty in the making Juneperk. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Juneperk

galaxycraft said:


> Picture Only
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
> Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
> In this booklet
> *Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.*
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=leisure+arts+afghan+parade&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=afghan+parade
> 
> Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*
> 
> Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
> Afghan Parade eBook - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html
> 
> Or the single e-pattern for $4.99 USD
> Lacy Chevron ePattern - Leisure Arts *© 2013*
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


Thank you, galaxycraft.


----------



## Juneperk

crafterwantabe said:


> June. Love love love... beautiful.... what type yarn you using? The colors just pop...mary


Red heart.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Bulldog said:


> June, your afghans are always so exquisite. You have such a talent in shading colors and your choices of color. Your work is impreccable. I am 68 and have been crocheting since I was knee high to a duckling but you are my inspiration.
> I am watching the Return to Amish show. It is interesting and I watch for Mary's afghans. She needs to send us a news letter of the yarns and colors she uses! LOL!


I, for one, would like that


----------



## Sarah Chana

Sarah Chana said:


> I, for one, would like that


 I forgot to say I watch Return to Amish also. I find it interesting.


----------



## Juneperk

Bulldog said:


> June, your afghans are always so exquisite. You have such a talent in shading colors and your choices of color. Your work is impreccable. I am 68 and have been crocheting since I was knee high to a duckling but you are my inspiration.
> I am watching the Return to Amish show. It is interesting and I watch for Mary's afghans. She needs to send us a news letter of the yarns and colors she uses! LOL!


Wouldn't that be nice. I guess the Lacy Chevron is it.


----------



## galaxycraft

Juneperk said:


> Thank you, galaxycraft.


You are welcome. Hope you had a peaceful day.


----------



## Juneperk

galaxycraft said:


> You are welcome. Hope you had a peaceful day.


Me and my friend say Monday's comes around too slow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sarah Chana

June,
You are so gifted and so generous about helping us all, you are really a gem in our treasure chest which is known as Knitting Paradise.
I love seeing your creations and reading your posts. All are pictures of a very kindly person. Thank-you.


----------



## Damama

Sarah Chana said:


> June,
> You are so gifted and so generous about helping us all, you are really a gem in our treasure chest which is known as Knitting Paradise.
> I love seeing your creations and reading your posts. All are pictures of a very kindly person. Thank-you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Always the first post I look for!


----------



## oge designs

Beautiful work, coming along nicely !!


----------



## kippyfure

beautiful so far!! I hope everyone has been watching "Return to Amish"--boy Mary is a cutup!! She is having fun.


----------



## Juneperk

You all are making me blush. Thanks for the kind words. I just don't want to bore you.


----------



## Ann Heistad

That is beautiful!


----------



## Boopers22

BEAUTIFUL!! Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Juneperk

Boopers22 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! Where can I get the pattern?


Back on page 9.


----------



## Boopers22

Page 9 of what??


----------



## xxjanexx

Aww June it's looking lovely...can't wait to see when it's finished,and what a lovely place to sit and crochet x


----------



## galaxycraft

Boopers22 said:


> Page 9 of what??


Of this topic ... go back one page.
Bottom right corner shows this .. Go to page: << 1 ... 9 10 -- click on the 9.


----------



## Juneperk

Boopers22 said:


> Page 9 of what??


Scroll up or down and see page number, then click on page 9. The link is there.


----------



## Micromegas

Nice! I have a pattern that looks much like yours, only the one in the brochure uses different colors.


----------



## Juneperk

Micromegas said:


> Nice! I have a pattern that looks much like yours, only the one in the brochure uses different colors.


Right, color choice is yours.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds

OK everyone. We all agree the afghan is beautiful. Juneperk gave us the link to the pattern. My question is. Can we have the recipe for the chop suey?


----------



## Sarah Chana

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> OK everyone. We all agree the afghan is beautiful. Juneperk gave us the link to the pattern. My question is. Can we have the recipe for the chop suey?


Hi Duchess, It's in one of these pages. I found it and printed it out already. It sounds really good

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> OK everyone. We all agree the afghan is beautiful. Juneperk gave us the link to the pattern. My question is. Can we have the recipe for the chop suey?


It's on page 5 on here.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Juneperk said:


> It's on page 5 on here.


June, you're too much. Your real family is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Juneperk

Sarah Chana said:


> June, you're too much. Your real family is so lucky to have you.


thank you Sarah but I am the lucky one, I have them and all of the KP friends.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Juneperk said:


> thank you Sarah but I am the lucky one, I have them and all of the KP friends.


Have a lovely, quiet, peaceful evening.
Sarah


----------



## Juneperk

Sarah Chana said:


> Have a lovely, quiet, peaceful evening.
> Sarah


Working on my afghan and my computer is right in front of me. You have a great evening too, Sarah.


----------



## katielm68

awesome, reminds me of one my mom crocheted many years ago. Looks like you are enjoying your vacation!


----------



## mzmom1

That is very pretty, and I'm not even a crochet person.


----------



## Jeanette9

So beautiful June :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janicesei

The standard ripple afghan seems so old fashion looking to me, but your design is amazing and the colors are fantastic. Would love to see the green one too. Is it a hard pattern? I would love to try it.


----------



## Juneperk

Janicesei said:


> The standard ripple afghan seems so old fashion looking to me, but your design is amazing and the colors are fantastic. Would love to see the green one too. Is it a hard pattern? I would love to try it.


Once you get it in your head, you don't need to look at pattern.


----------



## RuthieB

Lovely, June! Where could I get the pattern for it? Hope you are enjoying the lake!!


----------



## galaxycraft

RuthieB said:


> Lovely, June! Where could I get the pattern for it? Hope you are enjoying the lake!!


The links are posted on page 6, on page 7 twice, page 9, And Junperk notes it before and after these pages. :wink:


----------



## tambirrer58

Beautiful! Lovely lakeside photos!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds

I just checked page 5. THANK YOU JUNE! It sounds yummy! Your recipes are always yummy .!!!!


----------



## HARRINGTON

Juneperk said:


> This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek.
> Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


Ok I now have to make this one. It's beautiful June. I think I may have this pattern. Lacy Chevron?????


----------



## galaxycraft

HARRINGTON said:


> Ok I now have to make this one. It's beautiful June. I think I may have this pattern. Lacy Chevron?????


The links are posted on page 6, on page 7 twice, page 9.
Take a look see. :wink: 
I really didn't know I actually had it until I saw the Picture of the front cover.


----------



## plasm27cas

COULD PLEASE SHARE THE PATTERN


----------



## MaggieNow

galaxycraft said:


> The links are posted on page 6, on page 7 twice, page 9, And Junperk notes it before and after these pages. :wink:


You are an amazingly patient person. It "saddens" you that people keep asking for something that has been answered so many times already. It infuriates me. Why don't they read the earlier posts before they ask again and again???? I would want to say "Are you kidding me???"



M.


----------



## brdlvr27

Another beauty Juneperk


----------



## no1girl

Juneperk said:


> Once you get it in your head, you don't need to look at pattern.


I HAVE been studying the pattern.............after the first two rows, every row is the same...........easy!

all I have to do is conquer the stitches.LOL


----------



## MaggieNow

Juneperk said:


> Thank all and bettyirene, it's nothing special. It's the same color's that Mary on Amish used. Loved her colors too. Looked like she had one in shades of greens and white and black. So pretty. It's on tonight at 10 on TLC. May not see her afghan's again. I hope we do.


Oh no not another show! I already watch way too much t.v. and now I have to add this one to see the afghans. Thanks Jane. 

Maggie


----------



## Bonbelle123

Juneperk said:


> This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek.
> Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


June....when you change colors do you weave your ends of yarn in at that time or do you wait until your finished? Do you do any type of special join? Sorry for the questions but I'm just being curious. 😊


----------



## Bonbelle123

Juneperk said:


> This is what I have done so far. A sneak peek.
> Back to my kitchen, making chop suey for tomorrow. This way I can stay off longer to shop and hubby will have something to warm up.   :thumbup:


June....when you change colors do you weave your ends of yarn in at that time or do you wait until your finished? Do you do any type of special join? Sorry for the questions but I'm just being curious. 😊


----------



## Bonbelle123

Bonbelle123 said:


> June....when you change colors do you weave your ends of yarn in at that time or do you wait until your finished? Do you do any type of special join? Sorry for the questions but I'm just being curious. 😊


Sorry for the double post. 😔


----------



## maryrose

very pretty! nice blue colors.


----------



## no1girl

plasm27cas said:


> COULD PLEASE SHARE THE PATTERN


to buy the pattern Google in "lacy chevron afghan."


----------



## bigKate

Nice! (Afghan and lake - LOL)


----------



## desertcarr

You always do the nicest afghans! Love those colors.


----------



## walkingagain

WOW, WOW, WOW, the colors are beautiful, the pattern is really neat and I must admit I'm a tad jealous every time I see the lovely and serene land you live within. 

Cathie


----------



## Ezenby

June. Long time ago you posted pictures of several afghans and there was one I planned to do....but ...yep you guessed it.. cant find. Thought I booked marked it. Wonder how difficult it would be to search your past messages. Do you remember the timeline? Sort of what month. I will peruse if I had an idea . Maybe a year ago....oh no...time is running way too fast.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

That's going to be a beautiful afghan! Love your views of the lake.


----------



## Ezenby

I did some searching and found all the pictures you have posted....yipee!!
I have you on my Buddy List so I can go directly to you. On the Buddy line it says Topics. Ah ha. All your topics condensed and found on page 17 and 18 lots of pictures. On pg 17 down bottom third is Picture of Modern Day. That is it!!! I want to make this one for a family member.



Ezenby said:


> June. Long time ago you posted pictures of several afghans and there was one I planned to do....but ...yep you guessed it.. cant find. Thought I booked marked it. Wonder how difficult it would be to search your past messages. Do you remember the timeline? Sort of what month. I will peruse if I had an idea . Maybe a year ago....oh no...time is running way too fast.


----------



## RuthieB

Galaxy! Thank you for your response. I think I had missed those pages. LOL! I'll go look. Have a great day!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl

so lovely


----------



## Featherstitcher

Beautiful - reminds me of ice crystals.


----------



## Aunt Nay

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom

really pretty


----------



## BE FREE

Where did you get that pattern? It is breahtakingly beautiful


----------



## soccerrmom3

This is so amazing I love the colors and the details. Did you make that pattern or find it on line?


----------



## no1girl

the pattern is a Leisure Arts pattern "Lacy Chevron" found online. If I remember it is about$5.00


----------



## jscaplen

Lovely work - great colour choices, as always.


----------



## 7grandsons

I have finally found the afghan pattern that was in the show Breaking Amish. Thanks June!! I will be using greens in the one I am making and after seeing your blue one that will be my next project.


----------



## Tammy

Hello your afghan is so pretty I love the colors. I've been working on one as well using bright primary colors and going to separate them with black was wondering tho on my sides they look jagged like? instead of being straight I am wondering if I'm starting wrong I followed verypinkknits on youtube.com she demonstrated how to do the pattern I'm a few rows into it and noticed the edging lol wishing you a great day thank you for inspiring me to try this beautiful afghan


----------



## Juneperk

Tammy said:


> Hello your afghan is so pretty I love the colors. I've been working on one as well using bright primary colors and going to separate them with black was wondering tho on my sides they look jagged like? instead of being straight I am wondering if I'm starting wrong I followed verypinkknits on youtube.com she demonstrated how to do the pattern I'm a few rows into it and noticed the edging lol wishing you a great day thank you for inspiring me to try this beautiful afghan


Counting it the key. It still happens to me at times. Good luck. Please post yours when you finish.


----------



## bp42168

Please tell me how to find that tutorial. If possible, a link to click on.


----------



## Grannie maggie

Its beautiful and I love the different shades of blue.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

bp42168 said:


> Please tell me how to find that tutorial. If possible, a link to click on.


 Here It Is Again.........
Picture Only -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron

Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
In this booklet
Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=leisure+arts+afghan+parade&rt=nc&L...
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=afghan+parade


----------



## bp42168

Juneperk said:


> Here It Is Again.........
> Picture Only -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
> Talking about the you tube tutorial Tammy wrote about. Any idea how to open?
> Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
> In this booklet
> Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=leisure+arts+afghan+parade&rt=nc&L...
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=afghan+parade


----------



## beathop

That's the one I'm talking about. Good for you Juneperk. Bea


----------



## Juneperk

beathop said:


> That's the one I'm talking about. Good for you Juneperk. Bea


 Love this pattern. Here is my other ones and the purple one is in progress now.


----------



## plasm27cas

Please post a pattern link love your afghan


----------



## beathop

A link is not necessary. Just to go search and enter Granny Ripple and you will have lots of patterns to choose from lots of links. Bea


----------



## Pat lamb

June I'm so glad you are back! I was thinking of you and your beautiful afghan. I got the pattern and the yarn but keep putting it off now maybe I get the guts to start. Had trouble with the pattern but I think I got it under control. Welcome back!


----------



## galaxycraft

June as usual --- your afghans are excellent and so vibrant with color. Love them!  :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

plasm27cas said:


> Please post a pattern link love your afghan


 http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## Juneperk

galaxycraft said:


> June as usual --- your afghans are excellent and so vibrant with color. Love them!  :thumbup:


Thank you galaxycraft, I get bored quick if I use dull colors. :thumbdown:


----------



## kimmyz

Just lovely, but what I'm even more impressed with is your view while crocheting! Not sure I could keep my eyes on my project.


----------



## Juneperk

kimmyz said:


> Just lovely, but what I'm even more impressed with is your view while crocheting! Not sure I could keep my eyes on my project.


 I'm able to see all that's going on ,on the lake . I don't need to look down that much once I get the pattern in my head. 
Years ago, me and my mom would go play bingo and I would take my crocheting with me and crochet at the same time. I played 21 cards and once I covered the numbers, back to crocheting. Mom too.


----------



## gracie48507

Is there a pattern anywhere for your beautiful lacy chevron Amish pattern afghan?


----------



## galaxycraft

gracie48507 said:


> Is there a pattern anywhere for your beautiful lacy chevron Amish pattern afghan?


From Page 3 onward gives the name and links.
Page 6 gives the links to purchase the pattern.

http://www.leisurearts.com/lacy-chevron-epattern.html
http://www.leisurearts.com/afghan-parade-ebook.html


----------



## Juneperk

Thanks galaxycraft.


----------



## galaxycraft

Juneperk said:


> Thanks galaxycraft.


You are welcome.


----------



## bscholze

I'd like the pattern to make on


----------



## Bobbie K

I would love to come over and crochet with you! It looks great!


----------



## robyn20772

Does you have a written pattern of this Amish afghan that you've done that's free?


----------



## star32

I've been trying to find this pattern where did you find it?


----------



## CTSDSS5

I love your Amish afghans!


----------

